# Clunker 5



## Duck (Aug 27, 2015)

Is this thing worth a hundo, as it sits? http://saginaw.craigslist.org/bik/5192744914.html


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes! Its clean and original! Back in Ca. they list for $3-500. Michigan obviously less! You cant go wrong! Get er, Duck!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 27, 2015)

*CA Pricing....*

Heres 1 to compare
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5189086265.html



schwinndoggy said:


> Yes! Its clean and original! Back in Ca. they list for $3-500. Michigan obviously less! You cant go wrong! Get er, Duck!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 27, 2015)

After seeing this I just checked my CL to see if any were for sale, unfortunately there were none


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2015)

I would buy that all day long no matter where it was listed,but true,it's a 3-5 hundred dollar bike in nor cal.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2015)

Hale, the new style s2's are woith that alone!


----------



## Duck (Aug 27, 2015)

I emailed the guy- we'll see if he gets back w/ me on it-


----------



## walter branche (Aug 27, 2015)

cruiser 5 ,not klunker 5 , it has it in the ad , read ,understand there is a difference


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2015)

walter branche said:


> cruiser 5 ,not klunker 5 , it has it in the ad , read ,understand there is a difference




Clunker 5 ,not klunker 5 , it has it in the heading , read ,understand there is a difference.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2015)

The bike in the CL listing is a Cruiser 5. From what I've heard, Klunker 5's are quite rare, only 1 year or so, right? Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 27, 2015)

Ding, ding, ding! Yes Mike you are correct! The Cruiser 5 is still worth a Benji! The story I know is Gertrude/larry from Pedal pusher in Newport beach Ca. Way back when had marketed a Clunker 5 before Schwinn. They sued and won! The rest is history.


----------



## Duck (Aug 27, 2015)

So what's your point? I only asked if it was worth a hundred bucks..


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> The bike in the CL listing is a Cruiser 5. From what I've heard, Klunker 5's are quite rare, only 1 year or so, right? Correct me if I'm wrong...



One more step towards schwinnification.we're coming for you


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 27, 2015)

Duck said:


> So what's your point? I only asked if it was worth a hundred bucks..



Well Duck, ther was some confusion about a Cruiser 5 and a clunker 5. Mike inquired about the rarity of the clunker 5. I merely added detail about why the clunker 5 ceased in production. Possibly, you arent cut out to own a Schwinn! Haha! Lighten up, Francis!


----------



## Duck (Aug 27, 2015)

S'all good- walter's comment, though..


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2015)

So are you going to grab that Clunker or not? That's a 1980 and it's good deal without a doubt.


----------



## vincev (Aug 27, 2015)

Klunker with a K......Just to add to the confusion/


----------



## walter branche (Aug 28, 2015)

do not read or pay attention to what I write or say ,or post , it might make me feel like there is hope for some of the know it alls , I will mis spell words and use no punctuation because I am stupid and old , and do not know anything , ..   thanks for reading , and wasting your time ,   I have been riding cruiser 5s for many years , i have bought them , and gave them away ,so some people could have a sweet ride , if you have to ask the interweb if a cruiser 5 with a drum brake set up is worth 100.00 , you are my friend ,,  HA HA the rear wheel and brake are worth 100.oo , hey i made mistakes on the cAbE, walter branche , been around before most of you know it alls were born , still doing it , when i die do not contact my family trying to get all the good stuff , it will all be parted out by my lady friend on ebay , and other venues


----------



## how (Aug 28, 2015)

walter branche said:


> cruiser 5 ,not klunker 5 , it has it in the ad , read ,understand there is a difference



not really,  Schwinn had to change the name cause of copy rights, it is the same bike.

I bought this black one for 15 bucks, the blue Spitfire for 70 bucks, then this blue one I still have, that hasnt been ridden for 400 bucks I sold the other 2 and still have the almost mint blue one


----------



## Duck (Aug 28, 2015)

walter branche said:


> do not read or pay attention to what I write or say ,or post , it might make me feel like there is hope for some of the know it alls , I will mis spell words and use no punctuation because I am stupid and old , and do not know anything , ..   thanks for reading , and wasting your time ,   I have been riding cruiser 5s for many years , i have bought them , and gave them away ,so some people could have a sweet ride , if you have to ask the interweb if a cruiser 5 with a drum brake set up is worth 100.00 , you are my friend ,,  HA HA the rear wheel and brake are worth 100.oo , hey i made mistakes on the cAbE, walter branche , been around before most of you know it alls were born , still doing it , when i die do not contact my family trying to get all the good stuff , it will all be parted out by my lady friend on ebay , and other venues



- Thanks, Walter- I appreciate that. No response to my email, as yet- maybe I was too late...


----------



## how (Aug 31, 2015)

So I was in contact with this guy, he tells me someone offered him 250 if he waited for 2 weeks lol

This guy still has his ad up for 100 but then contacts you and says if you match one guys offer of 250 you can have it,,,lol

The guy should raise his price in the ad to 250 if thats what he wants, not list it at 100 then when you contact him he says no the price is 250 lol...anyway the bike needs work is not worth 250

And that is a stupid trick by some dishonest flippers, they call say if you wait for them they will give you double the price, then when they get there they say stuff like, I thought it was in better shape, Ill give you your asking price.


----------



## Duck (Aug 31, 2015)

how said:


> So I was in contact with this guy, he tells me someone offered him 250 if he waited for 2 weeks lol
> 
> This guy still has his ad up for 100 but then contacts you and says if you match one guys offer of 250 you can have it,,,lol
> 
> ...



Yep- All I got is story from him as well. I get the impression this is a scam...


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 31, 2015)

"FRED" sent me the following:

     I HAVE A GUY WHO OFFERED ME 250.00 IF I COULD HOLD IT A FEW WEEKS. IF YOU CAN MATCH  THAT THEY ARE YOURS. I SAID THEY BECAUSE I ALSO HAVE A SCHWINN UNICYCLE THAT I WOULD INCLUDE. ITS IN ROUGH SHAPE. 989-326-1477 THANKS,FRED


----------



## how (Sep 13, 2015)

Duck said:


> Is this thing worth a hundo, as it sits? http://saginaw.craigslist.org/bik/5192744914.html




he now raised the price to 225 lol


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 13, 2015)

how said:


> he now raised the price to 225 lol





What a scammer!! What happened to the person that said he would pay more if he would hold on to the bike for a couple weeks?


----------



## walter branche (Sep 13, 2015)

that is one of the oldest craigslist tricks ever , a fantastic red one just sold down here for 75.00


HERE it is I bought it, a newer addition of the bike , the front end is a bit different . still , these bikes are tough and run easy , weird color for me to buy , my woman loves it , she has 5 bikes now , , i can not count how many I have I never learnt to count that far


----------



## how (Sep 14, 2015)

walter branche said:


> that is one of the oldest craigslist tricks ever , a fantastic red one just sold down here for 75.00View attachment 237666HERE it is I bought it, a newer addition of the bike , the front end is a bit different . still , these bikes are tough and run easy , weird color for me to buy , my woman loves it , she has 5 bikes now , , i can not count how many I have I never learnt to count that far




that bike was made overseas, i see them for cheap all the time.


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2015)

" I have I never learnt to count that far",lol


----------

